# What rangefinder should I buy?



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

So, my rangefinder died. It was an off brand (can't even remember what it was) that I bought off of KSL for 100 bucks. It would range out to 1600 yards.

Anyway, I need to get a new one. I want to be able to range 1000 yards reliably, but most of the time it will be used for archery hunting. Angle calc and ballistics would be nice, but not necessary. Also, I have heard the "red" displays are hard to read. Also, small is important.

I would like to spend less than $300. $500 is my max.

Figured I would ask here to see if there are any that you have had good or bad luck with....


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

I have the leica 1600 and its great. It meets your requirement, except that it is $650. I have heard that the bushnell 1600 arc is good, and I believe that it is $500.

I bought the lieca here: http://www.eurooptic.com/leica-crf-1600 ... inder.aspx


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

I also would Highly Recomend the Leica 1600. Ive had Bushnell and Leupold Range finders and this one has beat them all hands down.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> I also would Highly Recomend the Leica 1600. Ive had Bushnell and Leupold Range finders and this one has beat them all hands down.


+3. I don't own one but I wish I did.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I own a Leica, and I highly recommend it. The glass is clear and the red LCD readout is nice in low light. Also, don't dismiss Vortex. I bought Vortex for my wife and it too is crystal clear with a red readout.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I've got the Leica Rangemaster 900....much better then the 2 Bushnell's I had prior that died on me. It's fast with determining distance...much quicker then the other units I had.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I see Leica makes a 1000 yard model for a little less money: http://www.eurooptic.com/leica-crf1000- ... 40529.aspx

What range do you think I could get out of it? How far does the 1600 range in practical use?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I spent the afternoon at Sportsmans in Riverdale. Again I was coveting the Leica 1600B. They had a price tag of $799 on it. The saleman said he ranged an Elk at 1700 yds. with his. The Model 1000 he said was pretty good out to 500 yds. He also was high on the Vortex Range finder for about $350 +/-.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

The 1600 has no trouble ranging deer and elk at a 1000 to 1100 yards (off hand) If you can hold real real steady it will go beyond that on those size targets. Ive ranged cars and trees at 1756 off hand and 1839, 1887 with a dead rest.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

go with the Vortex...


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> go with the Vortex...


Just dont play with Leica and wont be none the wiser lol -_O-


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

I've played with quite a few, but my Leica has them all beat.


----------

